
A theoretical approach to body language and emotion - zackattack
http://www.zacharyburt.com/2010/06/what-every-body-is-saying-a-theoretical-approach-to-body-language-and-emotions/
======
mikeytown2
Summary for the interesting points of the article

Look at the persons feet - "Our bodies are compelled to advance toward objects
of interest and avert our gaze/bodies from objects of disinterest."

Happy = Draw attention to self; we are lighter than air and our appendages
can’t help but float up.

Sad = Remain small and non-threatening; when we are sad gravity weighs on our
body.

~~~
zackattack
Also,

* Amygdala triggers emotions, rationalized by neocortex

* Our bodies respond automatically to emotions, even though through the neocortex we can try to modulate and fake our body language

